# Baby Sweater Set for a friend



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

I finished this for a friend who is due next month. (I have to make one for a boy, too!) I love top-down, no seam sweaters and the self design in the yarn is a bonus. If you want the free pattern, click "download" below.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh so lovely.


----------



## misslovebug (May 2, 2011)

This is very pretty 
Thankyou for sharing the pattern.
xx


----------



## Florida Sue (Feb 1, 2012)

I just made a copy. I love your colors. Nice job


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

lovely sweter and hat.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is such a pretty set x


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

That is so pretty.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

oh, I love this............have never tried the striping yarn but, it is so sweet.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful colors. Good job.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

You are an artist with the combination of colors you used to make this sweater and cap. Very Pretty!!!


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

misslovebug said:


> This is very pretty
> Thankyou for sharing the pattern.
> xx


This one looks perfect. I know you will get a lot of baby patterns. Good luck.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Ohhhh my gosh this is gorgeous ) Happy knitting


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you, thank you....you all are so nice!


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

Just beautiful, thx for pattern!Could you please tell me name of yarn please?   regards Colleen


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh my gosh, the yarn works so well with the pattern. It's simply adorable!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Adorable! I love the color.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

That yarn is one of the nicest I've seen, and you did a lovely job on the knitting.


----------



## Kellanrevere (Nov 25, 2011)

I love your yarn choice. Looks like little flowers in the bands.


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

Really pretty colours - the little touch of green just lifts it!


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

OMGosh! This is one of my favorite sweaters to date! You did a very nice job on it and I LOVE the colors. 

Would you please share the yarn information? I've never used self-striping yarn and am curious about it. I'd love to have socks out of this yarn!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

very sweet and the color is gorgeous


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice.....your friend will love it...


----------



## acarro8 (Mar 31, 2011)

very pretty-love the colors!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing! I just downloaded the pattern. The sweater is gorgeous with the self-striping yarn. Is that the Bernat flower self striping yarn? Beautiful!!!! ;0)


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

just beautiful! Can you tell us how to work with the yarn so it comes as nice as yours did?


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Great job they are beautiful.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Many thanks for posting pattern reference with the picture of the item.


----------



## wooly-minded (Feb 4, 2012)

That's so lovely. Thanks for the pattern too.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> Thank you for sharing! I just downloaded the pattern. The sweater is gorgeous with the self-striping yarn. Is that the Bernat flower self striping yarn? Beautiful!!!! ;0)


I would love to know the yarn you used, too! Did it automatically stripe that way? It's beautiful!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

MrsJanis678 said:


> I finished this for a friend who is due next month. (I have to make one for a boy, too!) I love top-down, no seam sweaters and the self design in the yarn is a bonus. If you want the free pattern, click "download" below.


Very nice. And you're a love to include the pattern. Just made a copy. I don't have little one to knit for but instead I knit and donate to The Open Door Mission. I'm gonna start this today, maybe make one for a boy as well as one for a girl. Thanks so much.


----------



## carolynt (Aug 26, 2011)

I really love the hat! What is the pattern for that????


----------



## dianec (Nov 10, 2011)

If I could use only one word, it would be 'PERFECTION".

Congratulations on a job beautifully completed!


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

OMG now how precious is this. Just absolutely adorable. I just love this yarn.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i love this pattern too your is beautiful, love the yarn you used!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

It's a beautiful set! I used the same yarn on a top down preemie cardi but my sleeves came out differently. Guess I should have been careful about matching the yarn there, you's is perfect!


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Very pretty yarn and pattern!Love the sweater.Very nice knitting.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful job. Love it. Thanks


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I usually don't do sweaters, but im going to try this one


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Gorgeous Easter egg colors - makes me feel happy just looking at it! Thanks for your beautiful inspiration.


----------



## vamitchc (Jan 2, 2012)

Wonderful, thanks for the beautiful pattern!!


----------



## ryr (Dec 22, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. But PLEASE..... what is the yarn? I promise I'll use it for something ELSE but I just love the way it works up!!!! Thanks!


----------



## jmarcus276 (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautiful!
Thank you for the pttern


----------



## dianec (Nov 10, 2011)

Will you please share with us the yarn you used. THANKS!


----------



## dancesewquilt (Dec 6, 2011)

I love the yarn!


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

I am in the process of making the same sweater in pink using the bernat softee the pattern calls for. Yours is much more attractive!! Next time I'm going to use the yarn you used!! Did you have a hard time matching up the sleeve colorways?


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Isn't that just too sweet? I love the colors you used.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Darling sweater..Thanks for sharing the pattern,would love to know what yarn did you use..


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

How beautiful- Love the spring colors. :roll:


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Jeanie L said:


> Darling sweater..Thanks for sharing the pattern,would love to know what yarn did you use..


It's gotta be Bernat baby jacquard. I just saw some on Knitting Warehouse....a whole bunch of self patterning yarns, lotsa different colors!


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you! I love that you matched the sleeves in keeping with the yarn pattern. It looks really sweet and I plan to make one for my grandaughter due next month.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very pretty!


----------



## Roselyn (Jun 12, 2011)

Would love the pattern for the sweater and hat--also love the yarn--I use it often Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## Sharron 1966 (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful set. Love the self stripping yarn.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you Ann DeGray, I will have to go to Bernat site and check it out..Jeanie


----------



## shirlrae (May 15, 2011)

wow beautiful....what is the yarn you used? Haven't seen this yarn before. You did a great job, thanks for sharing. Shirlae


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

carolynt said:


> I really love the hat! What is the pattern for that????


For the hat:
Cast on 48 stitches (used size 6 dpn) divide 16 on each needle. K1 P1 rib until ribbing is an inch and half. Continue knitting in the round (stockinette stitch) until it measures 5 and 1/2 inches from beginning. K2tog around (24 stitches). Knit one more round. K2tog around (12 stitches). Cut yarn leaving about 8 inches and pull through the remaining stitches. Add pom pom for decoration. 
Ribbing can be left down or rolled up.

It is Bernat Jacquard yarn....they have lots of patterns and it works up like magic! Happy knitting! :-D


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Simply perfection!!!!!!!!! You really did an outstanding job on this sweater set and your pom pom is adorable. Thanks so much for posting


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

a lovely gift!


----------



## jaykayone (Feb 20, 2011)

your work is impeccable !


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is terrific!


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

This made me go buy some self striping yarn!. I found the cutest little jumper dress for a girl. Worked up a piece for gauge last night, fun to work with, and to see what develops.
My question would be for anyone who has worked with this yarn -- if you are doing a front and back piece.
Do you try and match up the stripes?


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

ritchsgirl said:


> This made me go buy some self striping yarn!. I found the cutest little jumper dress for a girl. Worked up a piece for gauge last night, fun to work with, and to see what develops.
> My question would be for anyone who has worked with this yarn -- if you are doing a front and back piece.
> Do you try and match up the stripes?


I would split the skeins of yarn and pull the thread on two of them and match up the starting color. Then use one to knit the front and the other to knit the back.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

This is So Sweet and reminds me of Spring.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Hello MissJanis:

Can you tell me what "Bar Type " means and also how many skeins of yarn are called for in your sweater and hat?
The pattern does not give how much yarn is called for.


----------



## LisePB (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern; just downloaded it. Looks beautiful.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

That is beautiful!! Thanks for sharing the link. I have two Grandchildren on the way and this might be the thing to make. You did beautiful work.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful work I love the yarn, it is adorable.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## BLSBHS (Feb 26, 2011)

Very pretty - I love the colors


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Absolutely love what you did! Couldn't believe that was with variegated yarn, it is so cute! And thank you for the pattern, this one is a must! ;-) big hug


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Once again thank you for the pattern! Now, please forgive the duh in my question but is the whole sweater from the one variegated yarn or did you do the pearl rows with the purple? Love this sweater! You really hit a home run with this!!!!!


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

It clearly states in the pattern: " All increases in this pattern use the "bar" type--done by Knitting into front and back of same stitch."


----------



## Maddie55 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow--very nice work. I'm downloading right now!


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Somehow "download" didn't work for me. Any other way to access the pattern for the sweater?


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

Kelly2011 said:


> OMGosh! This is one of my favorite sweaters to date! You did a very nice job on it and I LOVE the colors.
> 
> Would you please share the yarn information? I've never used self-striping yarn and am curious about it. I'd love to have socks out of this yarn!


Sure thing, it's Bernat Baby Jacquard's florals yarn. This one is "petunia". Have fun!


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

southernyankee said:


> I am in the process of making the same sweater in pink using the bernat softee the pattern calls for. Yours is much more attractive!! Next time I'm going to use the yarn you used!! Did you have a hard time matching up the sleeve colorways?


At one point, you put the sleeves on scrap yarn and continue with the body. When I went back to do the sleeves, I just "eyeballed" where the pattern ended and tried to pick up the same color (in this case, it was where the purple started). It really wasn't too hard, just do the same thing on both sleeves and it works out pretty well. Good luck and happy knitting!


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

ryr said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. But PLEASE..... what is the yarn? I promise I'll use it for something ELSE but I just love the way it works up!!!! Thanks!


The yarn is Bernat Baby Jacquard's Florals (petunia). You can use it for whatever you want...Have fun!


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

Bubby,
Hello, just send me your email address by private message and I will email it to you!


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks so much. MY E-MAIL address is [email protected]
I really appreciate your doing this!


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Hello MissJanis:
> 
> Can you tell me what "Bar Type " means and also how many skeins of yarn are called for in your sweater and hat?
> The pattern does not give how much yarn is called for.


Hi, it took only one skein for the newborn size sweater and hat.
I think bar type may refer to the p2 slip 2 purl wise resulting stitch. You can see it better in the second picture. However, it may refer to the increase in the front and back of the same stitch as someone else has noted. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

So sorry....didn't mean to send the e-mail address the way I did....slip of the fingers. I'll be more careful next time.


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

raqeth said:


> Once again thank you for the pattern! Now, please forgive the duh in my question but is the whole sweater from the one variegated yarn or did you do the pearl rows with the purple? Love this sweater! You really hit a home run with this!!!!!


It's one variegated yarn, remarkable, isn't it? What they come up with yarnwise is amazing! Have fun!


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

lovehomemade said:


> Just beautiful, thx for pattern!Could you please tell me name of yarn please?   regards Colleen


It is Bernat Baby Jacquard's Floral (petunia)....Have fun!!


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

Jeanie L said:


> Darling sweater..Thanks for sharing the pattern,would love to know what yarn did you use..


Bernat Baby Jacquard's Florals (petunia)


----------



## carolynt (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow! You are remarkable! You took the time to answer everyone, even repeating yourself for each person. I admire and appreciate your thoughtfulness. You are truly a blessing and am sure you are so loved, what a lovely lady you are. Thank you,I am sure from all of us can say thank you so so so much! Big hug


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

Just beautiful. Isn't purple/lilac/mauve so pretty?


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh, they turned out so good! Really cute!


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks and it is pretty


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Adorable, I love the colour. I just finished using that yarn in pink, it was fun


----------



## knitsiptink (Dec 14, 2011)

Awesome!! I love self-patterning yarn, what brand of yarn did you use?


----------



## Violette58 (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh it is very beautiful and very beautiful wool. I love the color


----------



## Izzy10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pattern with us, I absolutely love this wool, I have just bought some pink to knit up for my grand daughter, but didn't know what pattern to use - you have solved that problem :thumbup:


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

Cari LaRiviere said:


> Awesome!! I love self-patterning yarn, what brand of yarn did you use?


Bernat baby jacquard's floral. This one was petunia.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you for the download. I love your choice of colours and will put it on my list of items to knit.


----------



## PaTriciaD (Nov 20, 2011)

Lovely, just lovely! Great job.


----------



## Stardragon (Oct 3, 2011)

What a beautiful set - so nicely done! Love that yarn - just found some on Ebay that I'll be able to buy on Thursday (payday  )


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

MrsJanis678 said:


> I finished this for a friend who is due next month. (I have to make one for a boy, too!) I love top-down, no seam sweaters and the self design in the yarn is a bonus. If you want the free pattern, click "download" below.


MrsJanis:
I love the look of this baby sweater. Thanks for the link. I will definitely make it for my granddaughter or newborn gifts. 
Beautiful job!!

QUESTION FOR ALL: what do you use to secure buttons on baby and child garnets? I have been trying cotton crochet thread and it seems sturdier. Don't want any choking so I welcome other ideas!
Thanks.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

knitwitconnie said:


> MrsJanis678 said:
> 
> 
> > I finished this for a friend who is due next month. (I have to make one for a boy, too!) I love top-down, no seam sweaters and the self design in the yarn is a bonus. If you want the free pattern, click "download" below.
> ...


I just use regular sewing thread when sewing buttons on baby things. But there's not a baby alive who could ever get off any button I've ever sewn on...... The Hulk couldn't do it!


----------



## violet1549 (Feb 7, 2012)

Lovely sweater. How much yarn is required? I'd love to make some.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you so very much MrsJanis for explaining what "Bar" means. Also for the amount of yarn used . 
Very much Appreciated.


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

violet1549 said:


> Lovely sweater. How much yarn is required? I'd love to make some.


For this newborn sweater and hat, only 1 skein was needed. What a deal! Happy knitting!


----------



## salzburgstudios (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow, your work is lovely! Love the little purple heart buttons. 
Cheers!


----------



## cindyblue (Feb 5, 2012)

Very cute, good job matching colors.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Gorgeous! That yarn is so pretty. Love your sweater and matching hat. The extra effort you put into matching the stripes reallly paid off and made all the difference. Outstanding!


----------



## farmbrewer (Sep 29, 2011)

i made this sweater using baby jaquard, but my colors matched up horribly, how did you get the colors to match up so well, i was so frustrated i undid the sweater i was making. please help me, this sweater is beautiful


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Kelly2011 said:


> ritchsgirl said:
> 
> 
> > This made me go buy some self striping yarn!. I found the cutest little jumper dress for a girl. Worked up a piece for gauge last night, fun to work with, and to see what develops.
> ...


Okay, that absolutely makes sense to me and I knew I had to buy extra for a reason! Thats what I will do.


----------



## shenklaw (Jan 13, 2012)

Love it!!! Thank you for the pattern.I am knitting baby articles to raise money for autism research and I will use this for sure!!!!!


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

I use cotton/polyester thread doubled,and I use a grosgrain or other suitable ribbon as a backing for the whole length of the button front (if there are buttons only at the neck, I probably wouldn't run the ribbon all the way down). Then I sew my label "Made with Love for you by Bubby" onto the ribbon instead of at the neck...no irritation of delicate skin that way.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't recall any new topic generating so much discussion by so many people. I can only attribute this to the beauty of the little sweater and cap set....but perhaps as much to the generosity of mrsjanis, who has answered so many questions on the blog...and given me so much help by PM. It's so nice to know that there are skilled knitters who are willing to give so much to the rest of us. My thanks to you for being so special!


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Just beautiful. Love the buttons.


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

I agree...your sweater has generated so much discussion and interest. It's beautiful work! Thank you for sharing it with us and thnak you for answering my questions too.

I look forward to seeing more of your finished projects to ohhh and ahhh over.

Bless you mrsjanis.

Dianne in NY


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

didevine said:


> I agree...your sweater has generated so much discussion and interest. It's beautiful work! Thank you for sharing it with us and thnak you for answering my questions too.
> 
> I look forward to seeing more of your finished projects to ohhh and ahhh over.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is because if generosity like yours that KP is so successful and means so much to us all. It's wonderful when knitters post their works and either share their patterns or advise others where to buy them. I am reminded of a dear aunt who was a wonderful cook but who somehow always seemed to leave out an ingredient when she gave one of her recipes to me. I loved her dearly but I was always a little disappointed in her that she couldn't seem to be able to share, completely, with those she loved. It wouldn't have cheapened, or lessened her own delicious caramel pecan cake if she had shared the recipe completely but somehow she wasn't willing to do that.
Knitters on KP aren't like that, we share our creations, not just to receive the acolades but to know that others may know the joy if creating beauty as well. That's what this site is about!


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I am working with this yarn now, but, am getting a little concerned as I get up into the armhole and neckline shaping but, will keep trying.


----------



## knitsiptink (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanx I'll add that to my list for if I ever feel I can do the lace. My concentration for it is not where it needs to be & I don't want to start something and not finish it!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

WOW! I love this set! The colors came out just s pretty!!


----------



## wendyt (Jul 6, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

farmbrewer said:


> i made this sweater using baby jaquard, but my colors matched up horribly, how did you get the colors to match up so well, i was so frustrated i undid the sweater i was making. please help me, this sweater is beautiful


This self patterning yarn does most of the work for you. The only place where you need to match anything is in the sleeves. I just looked at the color I ended with (purple in this case) and found a similar spot in the working yarn to start each sleeve with. I hope this helps.....don't despair, you should know I have undone many projects myself! Good luck!

:-D


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

I love that it has all those colors. And your work is awesome.


MrsJanis678 said:


> I finished this for a friend who is due next month. (I have to make one for a boy, too!) I love top-down, no seam sweaters and the self design in the yarn is a bonus. If you want the free pattern, click "download" below.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

MrsJanis678 said:


> I finished this for a friend who is due next month. (I have to make one for a boy, too!) I love top-down, no seam sweaters and the self design in the yarn is a bonus. If you want the free pattern, click "download" below.


I just did a girl's cardigan and ripped it out because the edges as they came together down the center front were different and I hadn't realized it until I had completed the body of the sweater. One side was a thin purple stripe, the other a wide stripe. The yarn was the same type as yours but called "Easter". I bought other colors, one like yours and have downloaded the pattern you used. Will try again. Perhaps the pattern I used was larger and that caused the problem. I knit nice things and donate to The Open Door Mission here in Omaha. I hate the term "charity knitting" (it sounds like the items don't have to be nice and I'm sure that's mnot what those who refer to it as "charity knitting" don't mean it that way) but I want my things to be just as nice as the things I did for my grandchildren. Money and time was no opbject when I knit for them and it isn't now, either! It makes me happy to know that a child who doesn't have much and is possibly homeless will have something made with love just for him/her. Maybe brighten a mommy's day as well.

Thanks for sharing you picture and your pattern with us.


----------



## shockingawful (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks you so much!


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

When I started the sweater I was knitting, I knit it in the round just so it matched, I was worried I would have that problem. When I did the sleeves, I could see what part of the pattern was coming up so I cut the yarn and rejoined where I thought the repeat would be and it is close enough. I also did the Bernat Jacquard flower print in pink but have not posted my pic yet. It was fun.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

You did a great job. That yarn always looks fantastic knitted up. Yours is especially nice with the matching sleeve stripes.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh that is adorable. I love the buttons too. Really sets it off.


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

catzndogz said:


> When I started the sweater I was knitting, I knit it in the round just so it matched, I was worried I would have that problem. When I did the sleeves, I could see what part of the pattern was coming up so I cut the yarn and rejoined where I thought the repeat would be and it is close enough. I also did the Bernat Jacquard flower print in pink but have not posted my pic yet. It was fun.


I thought so, too. I am presently using the same yarn to add a skirt to t-shirt to make a dress for my granddaughter. I will post pictures when it is done!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> MrsJanis678 said:
> 
> 
> > I finished this for a friend who is due next month. (I have to make one for a boy, too!) I love top-down, no seam sweaters and the self design in the yarn is a bonus. If you want the free pattern, click "download" below.
> ...


You say you "did it in the round" but don't you just mean you used a circular needle to knit and purl back and forth? To knit in the round means knitting a circle as we do when knitting a pullover. You didn't knit it like a pullover and then cut it down the middle, did you? I want to start again using the pattern you used. I think your pattern produces a smaller sweater and that's fine for me, I'm not locked into any certain size as I am not knitting for any particular child. Perhaps by making a smaller sweater the stripes will not vary so in width as I knit and purl back and forth.
Hope this makes sense to you. I'm tempted to use one of the other skeins I bought (one is the same as yours) but would rather use the one I've already unraveled. They are all supposed to produce the same effect. I understand the need to stsrt each sleeve in the same color sequence in order for them to match, that's understandable, but having the stripes on each front vary so in width was just nit acceptable. Sure hope the differenc in the pattern and size is the reason!


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

I love it! What will you make for a boy? My first grandchild is coming in June and I just want to make things for him.


MrsJanis678 said:


> I finished this for a friend who is due next month. (I have to make one for a boy, too!) I love top-down, no seam sweaters and the self design in the yarn is a bonus. If you want the free pattern, click "download" below.


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

vgillies said:


> I love it! What will you make for a boy? My first grandchild is coming in June and I just want to make things for him.
> 
> 
> MrsJanis678 said:
> ...


Thanks for asking....I made this one!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-60547-1.html


----------



## Marilyn in ETown (Aug 9, 2017)

What an adorable set!!! Is there a pattern fornthe hatbalso?


----------

